# Wrinkly shell???



## Amchugh (Nov 4, 2014)

I am a first time owner of two, two month old sulcata hatchlings. On one of them the top shell looks kinda wrinkled. It's on the actual square areas on the shell. What is this caused from? The other one doesn't have this. They are both eating great and seem to have energy... Thanks!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 4, 2014)

welcome to the forum! when torts are in the egg they are all squished in half and when they hatch they smooth out. are you giving him daily soaks and enclosure humidity at 80%? also can you post some pics of the tort and the enclosure?


----------



## peasinapod (Nov 4, 2014)

Amchugh said:


> I am a first time owner of two, two month old sulcata hatchlings. On one of them the top shell looks kinda wrinkled. It's on the actual square areas on the shell. What is this caused from? The other one doesn't have this. They are both eating great and seem to have energy... Thanks!!!


I think you might mean the little "dots" on the scutes? Because the baby was pushed against the inside of the eggshell the structure of it transferred to the scutes. It is normal. As the tortoise grows the area will become smaller.


----------



## Amchugh (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's my little ones shell. Does it look normal?


----------



## turtlelady80 (Nov 5, 2014)

I see what you mean, I've seen it before. 
Your sulcata is fine. Just make sure to do what russian/sulcata/tortoise mentioned and give it daily soaks and give it a humid hide and it'll smooth out nicely You can name it "Wrinkles";p


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 5, 2014)

i agree with turtlelady, the name "Wrinkles" would fit him well.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 5, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i agree with turtlelady, the name "Wrinkles" would fit him well.



I also agree!! 

"Wrinkles" is a good name. !!


----------



## Amchugh (Nov 5, 2014)

LOL thanks so much!! I'm liking the wrinkles name!!  one more question... What is this spot of the bottom of their shell? It almost reminds me of a belly button!


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 5, 2014)

Amchugh said:


> LOL thanks so much!! I'm liking the wrinkles name!!  one more question... What is this spot of the bottom of their shell? It almost reminds me of a belly button!


It is something like that. The tortoise baby hatched with a yolk sack attached under their plastron. The yolk are the "baby food" for the newly hatched tortoise.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 5, 2014)

can you post most pics of the torts enclosure?


----------

